# Nokia Pure View official Indian price Revealed



## maddy1205 (May 14, 2012)

Nokia pure view to be launched in India with the price tag of 30k!!

source
Nokia India online store reveals 808 PureView pricing - GSMArena.com news


----------



## gforz (May 14, 2012)

It's a bit overpriced.
Nokia Belle OS ,360*640 resolution for a 4" display.
A sure no for this from me unless you crave for a massive camera in the hood.


----------



## ritvij (May 14, 2012)

^^+1.. who will want a 43 MP camera paired with belle os... but i am sure this phone would find a hoard of buyers for show off..


----------



## Terabyte (May 14, 2012)

I wished to get it, but after seeing this price tag...may have to give it a miss


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (May 14, 2012)

And it's not even 41 MP, it's technically 38 MP and even that is not very useful either. Anybody who buys it (if!) will be using the 5 MP mode anyway which takes pics at higher res and compresses to remove the noise. Hell, I'll rather get a cheap 6K Canon instead


----------



## rajnusker (May 15, 2012)

^It has a sensor of 41MP, 38MP is the effective 4:3 resolution, 34MP for 16:9.. 5MP mode is nothing but the down-scaled 38MP image with Pureview tech. What's more interesting is the amazing low-light 1080p video clarity..



gforz said:


> It's a bit overpriced.
> Nokia Belle OS ,360*640 resolution for a 4" display.
> A sure no for this from me unless you crave for a massive camera in the hood.



Build quality, I rather not buy cheap plastic Samsung phones. Its priced right, although 25k range would have been a killer deal.


----------



## SunE (May 15, 2012)

^^ Nokia fanboy alert 

Samsung phones might be made outta plastic but their build quality is superb. A guy on XDA dropped his Note from his second floor balcony and his post about this still read "Posted from my GT-N7000" so think about it. I personally use the Note and it's absolutely superbly built. It's plastic but doesn't feel like it. Also this plastic is the reason why Samsung phones are so lightweight and easy to use. Try holding a Note with the battery out once. Your jaws will drop


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2012)

25k is ok for this, 30k too much, wait a few months.


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2012)

Hope it ll not get any software update [not sure]
I think less than 25k is a good price.

@rajnusker: Old Basic Nokia and multimedia phones still use plastic


----------



## gforz (May 15, 2012)

I cant understand what target audience is Nokia having in mind.Who would pay a plastic snapper phone 30K???Nokia is getting  it all wrong.


----------



## khmadhu (May 15, 2012)

30k for single core proc..!               22k max.. thats what i think...


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

The worst part is the display resolution, its crap.
Also majority of Nokia's releases are abandoned from day 1.
The much talked about Meego OS (Nokia N9, collaboration with Intel) is nowhere to be seen, Maemo (Nokia N900, N810, N800 and N770) has vanished completely.

I wonder with Ninja's like Galaxy S3, HTC One Series will Nokia's Pureview have any takers?


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

The worst part is People will see that it has a 41 MP Camera and buy it.
This cell is not good at all as you all say resolution is crap i agree.But so many people out there dont think of these things.
The people are like these:
*Go to shop>say the mobile name>Listen to the crap the shopkeeper says>buy a nokia pureview when he says it has a good camera *



gforz said:


> I cant understand what target audience is Nokia having in mind.Who would pay a plastic snapper phone 30K???Nokia is getting  it all wrong.



There are people who stil regard nokia as the best.I agree nokia has the best build and maybe hardware to.
But nokia has the Worst software and sometimes it overprices stuff.
Gone are the days of 2010 when n8 sold like anything AFAIK!
Some people even think that Nokia runs android  .

*Nokia fans instead of spending 30k for a vanila Mobile for a good camera.Cant they get a DSLR camera?
Or they just want to show off that my mobile has a 41 MP camera?Or save a but more and get the sony xperia or htc one*


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> They just want to show off that my mobile has a 41 MP camera?



They want to show that "My 41MP Camera has a Nokia Mobile inside it"
You may attract some attention from Nokia Fanboys over that post mate.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> They want to show that "My 41MP Camera has a Nokia Mobile inside it"
> You may attract some attention from Nokia Fanboys over that post mate.



Exactly i remember when i was in 10th grade my friend bought an X6 i guess it had an 3MP/5MP camera with flash.
So another friend of mine told your X6 has a 3mp or 5 mp camera but since it has LED flash it is like an 24 MP camera.
I was like  

Pureview not 30k?


----------



## gforz (May 15, 2012)

Nokia is loosing everything.
Huge campaign with Lumia an utter flop.
41MP snapper crap.
wt'z next in line?
I feel Nokia is still dreaming about its good old N-Series days!!


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

One suggestion to Nokia,Please stop making mobiles(Expect mobiles under 8k)  and start manufacturing camera's.You Might make Some profit


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> One suggestion to Nokia,Please stop making mobiles(Expect mobiles under 8k)  and start manufacturing camera's.You Might make Some profit



Have you missed the liquidation/bankruptcy suit of the glorious Kodak?

@gforz
Nokia's only source of income now is the patents it has in its kitty, had a quick view on yesterday's ET.
Read here - *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/busine...ck-on-patents-legacy/articleshow/13121837.cms


----------



## Aerrow (May 15, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> Nokia pure view to be launched in India with the price tag of 30k!!
> 
> source
> Nokia India online store reveals 808 PureView pricing - GSMArena.com news



For all those who lament that the price is high, check the link again... Nokia denied the pricing... now it cud be lower or higher (yes... there is a chance.. as the phone is sold for more at higher prices elsewhere)



montsa007 said:


> The worst part is the display resolution, its crap.
> Also majority of Nokia's releases are abandoned from day 1.
> The much talked about Meego OS (Nokia N9, collaboration with Intel) is nowhere to be seen, Maemo (Nokia N900, N810, N800 and N770) has vanished completely.
> 
> I wonder with Ninja's like Galaxy S3, HTC One Series will Nokia's Pureview have any takers?



Lol.. check some facts before commenting on stuff u dont know abt mate... Meego was abandoned by none other than Nokia themselves.. they said the platform is dead.. they said N9 will be the only phone ever to be launched by Nokia with the same OS as they wanna adopt WP.. Check some reviews at gsmarena or any other popular websites to see what a giant leap N9 wud have been if properly backed up... when a company decides to abandon their own platform and ditch the OS and make copy cats of the same hardware design on other phones( read.. lumia 800), there is no wonder no1 else wud support it.. 

I am note supporting Pureview or Nokia here as symbian is long gone and WP is too Beta at the current stage to be of any use... but just pointing out some plain facts..


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> For all those who lament that the price is high, check the link again... Nokia denied the pricing... now it cud be lower or higher (yes... there is a chance.. as the phone is sold for more at higher prices elsewhere)



If its lower than 25k(Which i highly doubt). even if it then Its Okay


----------



## gforz (May 15, 2012)

That's a massive patent portfolio indeed and it's now the only weapon they have for fighting against their downfall.
My opinion :Nokia, get back to your roots ,start making rubber boots again!


----------



## Aerrow (May 15, 2012)

ritvij said:


> ^^+1.. who will want a 43 MP camera paired with belle os... but i am sure this phone would find a hoard of buyers for show off..



The technology, Pureview.. (google it for more info) has been in development by Nokia for sometime.. and it was developed on and for Symbian as it was the OS for all Nokia phones at that time period.. the switch to WP was a recent event and the technology is now being ported to WP... it wud have taken a lotta time for Nokia to release a WP with Pureview and they wanted to make a statement.. a quick one... thats what 808 is all abt.. a show off... a phone which is supposed to raise some eyebrows...


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> Lol.. check some facts before commenting on stuff u dont know abt mate... Meego was abandoned by none other than Nokia themselves.. *they said the platform is dead*.. they said N9 will be the only phone ever to be launched by Nokia with the same OS as they wanna adopt WP.. Check some reviews at gsmarena or any other popular websites to see what a giant leap N9 wud have been if properly backed up... when a company decides to abandon their own platform and ditch the OS and make copy cats of the same hardware design on other phones( read.. lumia 800), there is no wonder no1 else wud support it..
> 
> I am note supporting Pureview or Nokia here as symbian is long gone and WP is too Beta at the current stage to be of any use... but just pointing out some plain facts..



**Please** read my post again, I clearly said N9's Meego and N900's Maemo were abandoned by Nokia from Day 1 and not Intel or someone else
*Lol they invest tonnes of money on a dead platform only to officially declare it as dead. They should learn from Samsung and the Bada OS.*



serpent16 said:


> If its lower than 25k(Which i highly doubt). even if it then Its Okay



The only way to make sales for Nokia is,
"Take the Nokia Pure View for free, we'll pay you 25k for taking the load off our shelves but you have to promise us that you'll buy the Nokia Poora View device coming soon with a price tag of 70k which will have a 100 GIGA PIXEL camera inside it."

Sorry Nokia, your rusty old Titanic has a BIG hole which you don't wish to patch up, surrender to Android


----------



## Aerrow (May 15, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> **Please** read my post again, I clearly said N9's Meego and N900's Maemo were abandoned by Nokia from Day 1 and not Intel or someone else
> *Lol they invest tonnes of money on a dead platform only to officially declare it as dead. They should learn from Samsung and the Bada OS.*



When u say, "_majority of Nokia's releases are abandoned from day 1_", it does not point at the company bt at its customers... 

Also, there is a difference between Maemo and Meego... Maemo was a stepping stone to Meego which was at that point supposed to be the next flagship of Nokia and was supported and praised abundantly... Its quite stupid actually.. They spent all the money on something that they dropped in mid air.. even a developer only phone was released just to make sure the end product will be perfect.. I agree with the samsung way.. they had both Android and Bada and they decided to go ahead with both... now Tizen is being tested and shows much promise.. 

Anyways, leave it...  As every1 does.. I wud blame Elop...


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> When u say, "_majority of Nokia's releases are abandoned from day 1_", it does not point at the company bt at its customers...
> 
> Also, there is a difference between Maemo and Meego... Maemo was a stepping stone to Meego which was at that point supposed to be the next flagship of Nokia and was supported and praised abundantly... Its quite stupid actually.. They spent all the money on something that they dropped in mid air.. even a developer only phone was released just to make sure the end product will be perfect.. I agree with the samsung way.. they had both Android and Bada and they decided to go ahead with both... now Tizen is being tested and shows much promise..
> 
> Anyways, leave it...  As every1 does.. I wud blame Elop...



I'm blaming serpent16 for this mess.
Here's an interview with a Nokia Chap and Funny question answers I found
Nokia 808 PureView in focus: Interview with D. Dinning - GSMArena.com

GSMArena: Is there something which ties this product with this particular operating system?
D. Dinning: In theory, no. When we started this project some time ago, it was initially a technology development, then it became a product development as well, and switching operating systems would have delayed deployment. Our thinking was that there's a lot of people out there with N8's, for example, who want a follow-up device, and we couldn't see any rational argument for not doing that. I think it's a really great smartphone.

Followup Device, LOL....should be Followup Fail 
If the device wasn't tied to the OS, they could have tried their hands on Android, it could have taken the whole world by storm and would have made Samsung, HTC and other Android giants sweat in their pants.

GSMArena: Does PureView technology help in any way with image stabilization, in video for example?
D. Dinning: We do have a digital stabilizer for video, which we are still tuning at the moment. We had to modify the algorithm a little bit, but otherwise there weren't any additional significant challenges for us, other than, obviously, handling many more pixels.

GSMArena: Is it actually working on the units demoed at the booth?
D.Dinning: *Not very well* at this stage. It's one of the last things we are going to tune.

*We don't expect it to work either, we'll just sell the device and let the audience buy it and hope they don't start nagging about it, if they do we'll find someone to shift the blame on*


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2012)

gforz said:


> I cant understand what target audience is Nokia having in mind.Who would pay a plastic snapper phone 30K???Nokia is getting  it all wrong.


There are people out there who paid 60k+ for iPhone 4S when Galaxy SII was being sold for 28k, Note for 31k, RAZR for 31k. So there are people out there, trust me.


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> There are people out there who paid 60k+ for iPhone 4S when Galaxy SII was being sold for 28k, Note for 31k, RAZR for 31k. So there are people out there, trust me.



Yeah there are, have seen guys paying 2.5x price for a phone that'll be available in India in a few weeks only to show off by saying "Look, I have the new toy which you cannot buy anywhere"

I'd like to know who on TDF is buying this device?


----------



## gforz (May 15, 2012)

I believe Nokia is not making pureview for only some of its esteemed customers but a far larger audience,So would Pureview appeal to everyone interested in buying a smartphone under 30K? 
Yes, some people here and there ,but would that make any sense to Nokia at large?


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

gforz said:


> I believe Nokia is not making pureview for only some of its esteemed customers but a far larger audience,So would Pureview appeal to everyone interested in buying a smartphone under 30K?
> Yes, some people here and there ,but would that make any sense to Nokia at large?



Oh come on man, even if this phone is priced at 22k with the legendary 41MP Camera, the OS and the Screen Res are a *MAJOR* setback.

If someone had 22k to buy a phone, he'd obviously buy an android phone, there are a few under the price tag that have an 8MP Camera which is more than enough for casual snappers, if Nokia thinks their USP is the 41MP Camera, ask yourself a question, would you buy a Cannon/Nikon/Olympus Professional Camera @ 22k or buy a Phone with a 4inch screen and symbian OS just because it has a 41MP Camera and glows in the dark?

An average Joe is happy with a 5-12MP Camera which he can snap and slap it on facebook/twitter get some likes and comments and someone looking for a 41MP Camera is not an Average Joe .

Imagine Discovery's wildlife photographers dumping their Cannon's and Nikon's for this toy?

Something to think upon~


----------



## gforz (May 15, 2012)

Rightly said @montsa007,even Nokia Fanboys will stay away from Pureview.
Anyone who still feels something positive about Pureview please suggest something good that even we can change our minds !!


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

gforz said:


> Rightly said @montsa007,even Nokia Fanboys will stay away from Pureview.
> Anyone who still feels something positive about Pureview please suggest something good that even we can change our minds !!



You missed out a HUGE point man,

Anyone who still feels something positive about Pureview please suggest something good that even we can change our minds *provided the phone is sponsored by you!!*

On a funny note, I don't expect someone to say "The good point is that it glows in the dark"


----------



## Aerrow (May 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> There are people out there who paid 60k+ for iPhone 4S when Galaxy SII was being sold for 28k, Note for 31k, RAZR for 31k. So there are people out there, trust me.



There r buyers for everything... And yeah.. there r Indians who care abt numbers... I have seen a guy asking someone who had a Galaxy s2... "what? this is only 8MP? I heard Nokia is making better phones with 12MP... don't samsung have better phones with 12MP..."

Numbers do matter to a lotta indians.. though the group is coming down hugely.. there r still a few nevertheless..


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> There r buyers for everything... And yeah.. there r Indians who care abt numbers... I have seen a guy asking someone who had a Galaxy s2... "what? this is only 8MP? I heard Nokia is making better phones with 12MP... don't samsung have better phones with 12MP..."
> 
> Numbers do matter to a lotta indians.. though the group is coming down hugely.. there r still a few nevertheless..



Those are called as n00bs by people who are into tech .
Maybe someone can sell them a 100 Megapixel camera phone with Symbian Series 40 and 20MB Onboard Memory with no expansion slot for the price of a Rolls Royce's Tyre.

Mind you the Tyre is damn costly.

Still wanting to know who has fallen head over heels over this toy.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> I'm blaming* serpent16 *for this mess.
> Here's an interview with a Nokia Chap and Funny question answers I found
> Nokia 808 PureView in focus: Interview with D. Dinning - GSMArena.com
> 
> ...



dafuq


----------



## noob (May 15, 2012)

If you wanna fail , fail like Nokia


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

noob said:


> If you wanna fail , fail like Nokia



And if you wanna post, post like a noob!


----------



## ritvij (May 15, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Those are called as n00bs by people who are into tech .
> Maybe someone can sell them a 100 Megapixel camera phone with Symbian Series 40 and 20MB Onboard Memory with no expansion slot for the price of a Rolls Royce's Tyre.
> 
> Mind you the Tyre is damn costly.
> ...



 +100.. my friend said he is going to buy it the day it releases.. he told me it will wash my iPhone 3gs out.. i was like...


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

30K for 41MP camera phone? and that too nokia?
Buy Nikon D3100 instead.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

ritvij said:


> +100.. my friend said he is going to buy it the day it releases.. he told me it will wash my iPhone 3gs out.. i was like...



such kind of people are know as anti-forum guys. they pick of bits & pieces of info from indian tech mag and make up their own theory. and even if they end up with a piece of crap, they'll talk thrash in such a way it makes you feel he knows everything and is the editor of anandtech or some great tech site


----------



## rajnusker (May 15, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> The worst part is the display resolution, its crap.
> Also majority of Nokia's releases are abandoned from day 1.
> The much talked about Meego OS (Nokia N9, collaboration with Intel) is nowhere to be seen, Maemo (Nokia N900, N810, N800 and N770) has vanished completely.
> 
> I wonder with Ninja's like Galaxy S3, HTC One Series will Nokia's Pureview have any takers?



There are more people then you can imagine who will prefer 808 over any other phone.



serpent16 said:


> The worst part is People will see that it has a 41 MP Camera and buy it.
> This cell is not good at all as you all say resolution is crap i agree.But so many people out there dont think of these things.
> The people are like these:
> *Go to shop>say the mobile name>Listen to the crap the shopkeeper says>buy a nokia pureview when he says it has a good camera *
> ...



Please suggest a DSLR which one can fit in pocket easily for 20k, as rest of 808's specs should cost 10k atleast. And ofc should be less than 200g so one can swing it around and showoff all day.


----------



## Aerrow (May 16, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> There are more people then you can imagine who will prefer 808 over any other phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest a DSLR which one can fit in pocket easily for 20k, as rest of 808's specs should cost 10k atleast. And ofc should be less than 200g so one can swing it around and showoff all day.



+1.. brilliant thinking mate...


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

^^ As you say more people.AFAIK The only people buying might be
1)People buying their first smartphone
2)Who have used Only Nokia never used an android
3)Show off people(Who will change cells every 4-6 months)


----------



## robbinghood (May 16, 2012)

Just see the Videos and Then Talk about Nokia 808!

Nokia 808 PureView Hands On Video (User Review) - YouTube

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU7s--KkPGQ

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4bN0ZXR2rs


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8RHQC0eS_k


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Just see the Videos and Then Talk about Nokia 808!
> 
> Nokia 808 PureView Hands On Video (User Review) - YouTube
> 
> ...



Nokia Fanboy Alert!

Agreed that it has a 'God Like' camera, but the screen resolution kills the deal.

Can you imagine driving a Tata Nano with a Jet Engine?

No doubt it'll run fast, but it'll be damn tight.

The Jet Engine is the 41MP Camera and the Nano Body is your OS + Screen Resolution + other limiting factors, a bad combination.

As some guy said in the previous page, Nokia invested tonnes of money to officially declare the platform as dead, follow their path and blow money on it to say "Man, money gone down the drain"


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

^^ Yup nokia themselfs have told it
Symbian is dead.And probably 808 is the last symbian phone in the WORLD


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Yup nokia themselfs have told it
> Symbian is dead.And probably 808 is the last symbian phone in the WORLD



Not really, read that Nokia launched 4 budget phones under $50 having Symbian Series 30 (Nokia 111, 113 and something like that) for teens who cannot afford smartphones.
Nokia launches low-end 110, 112 cellphones - Tech News - IBNLive

They say 2, but its actually 4.
2 models have dual sim, and the same 2 models are available in single sim.


----------



## azzu (May 16, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Nokia Fanboy Alert!
> 
> Can you imagine driving a Tata Nano with a Jet Engine?
> 
> No doubt it'll run fast, but it'll be damn tight.



Offtopic : nano with jet engine sounds great..
it will be fun to drive on with such a car..
will be buying the car alone for its jet engine not the jet aircraft..
because its a technological marvel in which a powerfull jet enigne has been incorporated into a car that too , a small car like nano..
and yes it will be exorbitantly priced because there's no other such thing to compete with it in the market.
if we see tata indica's and maruti 800's too with jet engines or likewise , the price of nano-with jet enigne will definitely will come down...
lets not boggle down with nano's steering problems or can it cope with the jet engine power or other feature's , the jet engine alone is the USP of the car..
hence an enthusiast who cannot park a jet-aircraft or doesnt know how to ride a jet-aircraft will go for a jet engined nano..coz of the reasons known to all..

hope iam clear with my point


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ As you say more people.AFAIK The only people buying might be
> 1)People buying their first smartphone
> 2)Who have used Only Nokia never used an android
> 3)Show off people(Who will change cells every 4-6 months)



1). May be or may be not.

2). Belle is a decent OS and is easier to use than an Android [tbh]. Not to mention bad battery life on Android devices. And as it seems Android use Media Transfer Mode to connect to PC's right? I find it utterly lacking some features, Data Transfer Mode ftw! OS might be a big issue for those who only buy phones for apps, for those people get an iPod touch. iOS is the king of apps, no need of android lol. Consider the SIII, all these years we are stuck with 8MP when 12MP was out on 2009? Couldn't Samsung pull out a pure 12MP sensor with 1080p recording of >20mbps bit-rate?

3). Really who wouldn't show off the 41MP camera-phone? Wouldn't one show his friends how fast the Note is if one buys it.. Or would one rather choose to hide it in their home for eternity? 808 looks uber cool.




montsa007 said:


> Nokia Fanboy Alert!
> 
> Agreed that it has a 'God Like' camera, but the screen resolution kills the deal.
> 
> ...



The resolution is only the major hit, although I agree Belle can be improved for apps compatibility. Anyways the Pureview tech is going to come on Mango if anyone likes it they have hope.




serpent16 said:


> ^^ Yup nokia themselfs have told it
> Symbian is dead.And probably 808 is the last symbian phone in the WORLD



I don't think so.


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> The resolution is *only* the major hit, although I agree Belle can be improved for apps compatibility. Anyways the Pureview tech is going to come on Mango if anyone likes it they have hope.



And thats the *only* point that kills the whole deal fella .


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2012)

^No it doesn't..


----------



## Aerrow (May 16, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> And thats the *only* point that kills the whole deal fella .



You might be surprised to know that not every other person in the country would make display resolution such a big deal...


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> You might be surprised to know that not every other person in the country would make display resolution such a big deal...



Techies would, noobs wouldnt


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

Lets see what happens when 808 releases.
But i personally preffer And ios device(As its really simple) or an Android(For its customization).
Belle is a really big update for previous versions.But whats new in it? It has Androids notification pull down bar.And it is a plain-vanilla os.
Though it has a much better Battery life.
My Moms E6 was giving 2/2.5 days battery life.Now it has reduced to 1 day


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Lets see what happens when 808 releases.
> But i personally preffer And ios device(As its really simple) or an Android(For its customization).
> Belle is a really big update for previous versions.But whats new in it? It has Androids notification pull down bar.And it is a plain-vanilla os.
> Though it has a much better Battery life.
> My Moms E6 was giving 2/2.5 days battery life.Now it has reduced to 1 day



Check if the battery is swollen, take it out and place it on a flat surface, spin it, if it keeps spinning throw it in the bin and get a new one.


----------



## Aerrow (May 16, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Techies would, noobs wouldnt



Really? This might be a shocker to u but the general population is more filled with average ppl who would buy a phone for some feature which they like in it ( I would not call them n00bs.. but they are neither techies) and less with those who u call techies. 

Also, if it was just techies who bought Android phones, they would have had to stop selling Android phones long ago.

I do however agree that the tech savvy ppl are increasing in the phone market but it still hasnt beaten the general population who dont look so closely at everything...



serpent16 said:


> Lets see what happens when 808 releases.
> But i personally preffer And ios device(As its really simple) or an Android(For its customization).
> Belle is a really big update for previous versions.But whats new in it? It has Androids notification pull down bar.And it is a plain-vanilla os.
> Though it has a much better Battery life.
> My Moms E6 was giving 2/2.5 days battery life.Now it has reduced to 1 day



I agree with the above guy... the battery might be faulty.. e6 always last more than a day even with mid-high level usage.


----------



## syed2011 (May 16, 2012)

Oh ! that was an achievement,.. 30k is not a big deal though!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ As you say more people.AFAIK The only people buying might be
> 1)People buying their first smartphone
> 2)Who have used Only Nokia never used an android
> 3)Show off people(Who will change cells every 4-6 months)


4) who have no idea about what a camera sensor is. Megapixel is everything.
5) they think HD screen is crap or just some marketing gimmick.
6) unaware of what OS is under the hood (they'll buy Asha if it has 30MP camera).
7) Baap ka paisa kind of guy.
8) HTC is a Chinese brand. LG makes refrigerators. Samsung makes TV. Motorola makes radio (90% of my friends think so).


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

^^ +1.
9)Im the *Put a no here* person to get this phone in *City* Or india.


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

10. Mere phone mein 41MP camera hai, tere wale mein sirf 12MP hai


----------



## ritvij (May 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> 4) who have no idea about what a camera sensor is. Megapixel is everything.
> 5) they think HD screen is crap or just some marketing gimmick.
> 6) unaware of what OS is under the hood (they'll buy Asha if it has 30MP camera).
> 7) Baap ka paisa kind of guy.
> 8) HTC is a Chinese brand. LG makes refrigerators. Samsung makes TV. Motorola makes radio (90% of my friends think so).



true to the last word..
btw, many haven't even heard about htc.. 
10) people who buy phones from us and say "*iska lock kaise khulega??*".. they think T-mobile makes the god darn phone..(personal experience with an aunt..)


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

^^ Guys whats t-mobile? A Network company like at&t?


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Guys whats t-mobile? A Network company like at&t?



US Based GSM Player with presence in UK, and maybe other countries.


----------



## Theodre (May 16, 2012)

Nokia WAS the leader in mobiles because they were the one to show the world many new stuffs at the initial stages, the problem is that they are stuck with the old OS environment which users HATE  Many of the models that are released by nokia is accused on having Beautiful hardware but crappy OS!! 

I think this is the last one in that list


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

Ok.
Last point Nokia was the leader.Now people have faith in Samsung.


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Ok.
> Last point Nokia was the leader.Now people have faith in Samsung.



Here's the reason fella.
Nokia was the king since the old days of 5110 (Yeah the black and white brick)
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_Hw-RTErZXeo/TCRCJX1-CzI/AAAAAAAAAKE/Tf0LtyLvo9M/s320/nokia5110hk5%5B1%5D.gif

They made some excellent and revolutionary devices like
N91 (with a hard disk inside it for music lovers), N90/93 (Twist and shoot style), N92 (Never made it to India), NGage, Ngage QD, 3250 (Twist phone), Communicator and many other models whose numbers I don't remember.

Majority of them were based on Symbian OS (Series 30, 40, 60, 80 and 90).

You didn't have Android those days, or Apple Iphone and Nokia was a happy camper. But as we moved towards the future, rivals started pouring in like a toilet Flush
Max, Micromax, Voxx, Videocon, HTC, BBC, BMC, Acer, Kasar, Sharp, Blunt, Samsung, Hum Sung, LG, Laljee, Apple, Pineapple, Motorola, Patlohasla etc.,

In the olden days Motorola wasn't a threat, but a baby who worked damn hard for sales, though their Razr did well, it wasn't enough for Moto to survive.

With the launch and development on Android, Nokia still 'assumed' their good old Symbian ship would sail happily, but then, Symbian doesn't have custom ROM's or Rooting or Overclocking stuff, the Symbian phone Box has a clear warning "Ok look, this is it, buy it or get lost, no rooting or shooting with symbian"

Nokia doesn't want to swallow the fact that they can use Android to their rescue, they still 'assume' they can rise from the ashes by launching some 41Megapixel or 100GB Hard disk phones bundled with Symbian, well bad move.

For this reason, Nokia is moving towards its death bed.

I hope this answers your query?


----------



## rajnusker (May 17, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Here's the reason fella.
> Nokia was the king since the old days of 5110 (Yeah the black and white brick)
> *2.bp.blogspot.com/_Hw-RTErZXeo/TCRCJX1-CzI/AAAAAAAAAKE/Tf0LtyLvo9M/s320/nokia5110hk5%5B1%5D.gif
> 
> ...



Lol.. 
You forgot about N95 and its huge success worldwide (a legendary phone).. N900 too.
Apple iPhone was released on 2007.
I have seen people using costumised firmware on Symbian devices.. And Yes, some Symbian devices can be OVERCLOCKED. 100GB Hard disk? That's awesome! Nokia ftw!




serpent16 said:


> Ok.
> Last point Nokia was the leader.*Now people have faith in Samsung*.



Not me and many other people.


----------



## ritvij (May 17, 2012)

^^do not forget the n97..  i still remember its preview in digit's ft.. *"the only thing missing from it is a kitchen sink!" *
still nokia wont be around to witness the next decade..RIP!


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Lol..
> You forgot about *N95* and its huge success worldwide (a legendary phone).. *N900* too.
> Apple iPhone was released on 2007.
> I have seen people using costumised firmware on Symbian devices.. And Yes, some Symbian devices can be OVERCLOCKED. 100GB Hard disk? That's awesome! Nokia ftw!



Oh man, I'm very depressed and sad that I missed those 2 models in my list, I already said many models that I cannot remember LOL.
100GB HDD is possible, but I can guarantee it'll be Symbian Celle OS (Anna > Belle > Celle)



ritvij said:


> ^^do not forget the n97..  i still remember its preview in digit's ft.. *"the only thing missing from it is a kitchen sink!" *
> still nokia wont be around to witness the next decade..RIP!



Had they installed a kitchen sink in it, the chances of their survival would have increased .


----------



## noob (May 17, 2012)

No matter how much Nokia rocked back in time , i never really liked any of their phones..they looked ugly. In those days we never cared if it could open PDF or word files or if it has a good IM app for chatting. infact being 24x7 online from phone was also not a necessity like today. 

In those days, i liked SE phones very much. Smart and sexy looks. Also the camera and music quality was top notch. 

Even today, most of the smartphones don't match the picture quality of those good old SE phones. However, i really liked iPhone camera quality. Yet to see such awesome camera on Android phone.


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

noob said:


> No matter how much Nokia rocked back in time , i never really liked any of their phones..they looked ugly. In those days we never cared if it could open PDF or word files or if it has a good IM app for chatting. infact being 24x7 online from phone was also not a necessity like today.
> 
> In those days, i liked SE phones very much. Smart and sexy looks. Also the camera and music quality was top notch.
> 
> Even today, most of the smartphones don't match the picture quality of those good old SE phones. However, i really liked iPhone camera quality. Yet to see such awesome camera on Android phone.



What brand are you exactly going with as your whole post sounds more confusing and messy?
You say
Nokia = I don't like
Old SE = I like for camera and music quality
Todays Smartphones < Old days SE
Iphone Camera Quality = I like
Android = Want an Iphone Camera in it

So you mean Sony Ericsson W800i > Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc/S?

The world moves forwards, and not 2 step forwards and 1 step backwards


----------



## noob (May 17, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> What brand are you exactly going with as your whole post sounds more confusing and messy?
> You say
> Nokia = I don't like
> Old SE = I like for camera and music quality
> ...





> Nokia = I don't like


True



> Old SE = I like for camera and music quality


True



> Todays Smartphones < Old days SE


Yes. but ONLY in terms of Camera and Sound quality.



> Iphone Camera Quality = I like


True.



> Android = Want an Iphone Camera in it


Want a better quality camera in Android phones.




> Sony Ericsson W800i > Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc/S?


Read above answers.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

What a mobile should be

OS=Android mix with IOS
Apps=IOS Store
Hardware/Battery life= Nokia CellPhones
Camera=Iphone
UI And all other stuff = SONY timescape or htc sense 
Sony is actually really goood


----------



## sumonpathak (May 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> 8) HTC is a Chinese brand. LG makes refrigerators. Samsung makes TV. *Motorola makes radio* (90% of my friends think so).



dafaq


----------



## Terabyte (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Sony is actually really goood


But the NXT series is disappointing in the sense that none of the phones come with ICS and lack of memory expansion slot in most of their new phones.

Talking about Nokia 808 I wonder if Symbian OS has some restrictions as far the screen resolutions go, since Nokia haven't been able to bring out phones over 360x640 resolution for ages now.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

Price.When something is overpriced.Some people who think think there dad is rich.Buy it and then tell.Its not this its not that..blah blah.Even though the fact is you get better stuff at that same price.
Eg my friend who doesnt agree that iphone is a overpriced $h!t.



Terabyte said:


> But the NXT series is disappointing in the sense that none of the phones come with ICS and lack of memory expansion slot in most of their new phones.
> 
> Talking about Nokia 808 I wonder if Symbian OS has some restrictions as far the screen resolutions go, since Nokia haven't been able to bring out phones over 360x640 resolution for ages now.



Well other than the lack of memory and ICS.
Sony has better cells than samsung(in 10-20k).


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Here's the reason fella.
> Nokia was the king since the old days of 5110 (Yeah the black and white brick)
> *2.bp.blogspot.com/_Hw-RTErZXeo/TCRCJX1-CzI/AAAAAAAAAKE/Tf0LtyLvo9M/s320/nokia5110hk5%5B1%5D.gif
> 
> ...





And why should they accept the fact they cannot keep going with Symbian!

After all symbian was the OS that made them champion of mobile phones or smartphones,They must not be able to forget the days when they were clear Ruler and Samsung,LG,Motorola all used to Lick dust.I dont even used to give as much as a look to those Brands(apparently none of us used to IMO !)

But ofcourse the Good Days are gone for now atleast.


----------



## johnavart (May 19, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> Nokia pure view to be launched in India with the price tag of 30k!!
> 
> source
> Nokia India online store reveals 808 PureView pricing - GSMArena.com news



Contact?


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (May 21, 2012)

Samsung had one 12 MP smartphone, right? Buy 4 of 'em....you'll have 48 MP then  Pixel wars SMH


----------



## robbinghood (May 21, 2012)

Nokia 808 pureview soon available for order!


----------



## rajnusker (May 21, 2012)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> *Samsung had one 12 MP smartphone*, right? Buy 4 of 'em....you'll have 48 MP then  Pixel wars SMH



Link?


----------

